# fglrx spins when starting X

## rjm887

Hi,

I'm posting here hoping someone has seen a similar problem with the fglrx video driver.  The box I'm trying this with has two Radeon HD7970 cards installed.  With only one, I can get an X desktop.  When I install the second one, X reaches 100% cpu when I try to start it.  I'm at a loss as to what might be wrong.  I'll post whatever relevant information I can in hopes that someone can point me in the right direction.  Hoping it's something stupid I'm doing wrong on this end and not a driver problem.  Interestingly, it did start a couple of non-consecutive times without a pattern I can identify...  Is it something I did and simply can't retrace...  is it coincidence?  I'm not sure.  I confirmed both cards work (always, not just once or twice) independent of each other, just not together.  Also, once this starts, I can't seem to get control back: ctrl+F# does not give me a usable VT.  The two monitors disable when I use startx or startxfce4 and I need to reboot.

[The xorg.conf below deliberately only tries to make use of one as I've been trying things for several hours and I'm trying to make my test as simple as possible.]

[This is with ati-drivers 13.1, xorg-server 1.13.4, kernel 3.9.6]

Here is the backtrace when I interrupt X with gdb (interrupted numerous times):

#0  0x00007fb302874353 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libpciaccess.so.0

#1  0x00007fb2ffd9e01f in amd_xs113_int10_x_inl () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#2  0x00007fb2ffd940fb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#3  0x00007fb2ffd87815 in X86EMU_exec () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#4  0x00007fb2ffd9efc6 in amd_xs113_int10_xf86ExecX86int10 () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#5  0x00007fb2ffd9f3cf in amd_xs113_int10_xf86ExtendedInitInt10 () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#6  0x00007fb2ffd9eacb in amd_xs113_int10_xf86InitInt10 () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#7  0x00007fb2ff8f441d in xf86InitInt10 () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#8  0x00007fb2ffa712ec in ?? () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#9  0x00007fb2ffa70e26 in xdl_xs113_PreInitAdapter () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#10 0x00007fb2ffa726d2 in xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit () from /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

#11 0x000000000047e839 in InitOutput ()

#12 0x00000000004297dd in ?? ()

#13 0x00007fb3012ed52d in __libc_start_main () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#14 0x0000000000429d31 in _start ()

Here is what ends up in Xorg's log:

[   344.298]

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[   344.299] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   344.299] Build Operating System: Linux 3.9.6 x86_64 Gentoo

[   344.299] Current Operating System: Linux albatross 3.9.6 #9 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 7 14:02:33 ADT 2013 x86_64

[   344.299] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sde5

[   344.299] Build Date: 07 July 2013  10:17:51PM

[   344.299]

[   344.300] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   344.300]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   344.300] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   344.301] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  7 23:10:01 2013

[   344.302] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   344.302] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   344.302] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[   344.302] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[   344.302] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   344.303] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[   344.303] (==) No monitor specified for screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[   344.303] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   344.303] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   344.303] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   344.308] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   344.308] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   344.308] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   344.308] (II) Loader magic: 0x808be0

[   344.308] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   344.308]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   344.308]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   344.308]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   344.308]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   344.309] (!!) More than one possible primary device found

[   344.309] (--) PCI: (0:3:0:0) 1002:6818:1043:0432 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfb980000/262144, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   344.309] (--) PCI: (0:4:0:0) 1002:6818:1043:0432 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfba80000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   344.309] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   344.310] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   344.310] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   344.310] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   344.311] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   344.312] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   344.313] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   344.313] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   344.313] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   344.316] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   344.319] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[   344.319]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   344.319] Loading extension GLX

[   344.319] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   344.320] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   344.346] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   344.346]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   344.346]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   344.346] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   344.346] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   344.346] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   344.348] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   344.348]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   344.348] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[   344.348] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 9.012

[   344.348] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 19 2012 14:41:10

[   344.348] (--) using VT number 7

[   344.351] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   344.357] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[   344.359] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.359] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.359] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:3:0:0

[   344.359] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   344.359] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[   344.483] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11

[   344.483] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:3:0:0

[   344.484] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@4:0:0) found

[   344.484] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6818) found

[   344.485] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@3:0:1) found

[   344.485] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@4:0:1) found

[   344.485] (**) ChipID override: 0x6818

[   344.485] (**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6818) found

[   344.485] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   344.486] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   344.486] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1b7c9b0

[   344.486] (II) pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   344.486] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[   344.486] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   344.486] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[   344.486] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[   344.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[   344.486] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   344.486]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 0.1.0

[   344.486]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[   344.486] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   344.486] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   344.486] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   344.486] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[   344.486] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB

[   344.486] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[   344.486] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   344.486] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   344.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   344.486] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   344.486]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   344.487] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.487] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:3:0:0

[   344.487] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   344.487] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 14

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:3:0:0

[   344.487] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.487] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:4:0:0

[   344.487] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   344.487] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

[   344.487] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:3:0:0

[   344.487] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card1

[   344.802] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

[   344.802] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

[   344.802] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:4:0:0

[   344.802] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[   344.802] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[   344.802] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series" (Chipset = 0x6818)

[   344.802] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x0432)

[   344.802] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[   344.802] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

[   344.802] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfb980000

[   344.802] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00009000

[   344.802] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[   344.803] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

^^^ Stops here

xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "0-DFP6"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "PreferredMode" "1920x1200"

        Option      "TargetRefresh" "60"

        Option      "Position" "0 0"

        Option      "Rotate" "normal"

        Option      "Disable" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "Monitor-DFP6" "0-DFP6"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1920 1200

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.9.6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.9.6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_X_980_@_3.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    14366700 total,  12287844 free

KiB Swap:   15624188 total,  15624188 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Jul 2013 02:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.5.3-r1, 4.6.4, 4.7.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j24"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb apng arts berkdb bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope cups curl cxx dri dts dvd dvdread encode exif extras fading-colors fat flac fortran fts3 g3dvl gd gdbm gimp gles2 gnome gpm gtk gudev hwdb iconv icu imagemagick jpeg kpathsea ldap lm_sensors matroska minizip mmx mmxext modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntpl ntplonly ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pcntl pcre pixbuf png policykit ppds profiler python qt4 readline sdl session smp sox sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vdpau video vmware-tools vmware_guest_windows vorbis vorbix wifi wxwidgets xfs xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1018 hp1020" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

/opt/bin/aticonfig --lsa:

* 0. 03:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series

  1. 04:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series

lspci -k:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 13)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8418

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8400

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0432

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

03:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device aab0

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0432

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

04:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device aab0

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

        Kernel modules: sky2

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

        Kernel modules: sky2

09:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Motherboard

Any suggestions here?  Things to try, no matter how crazy?   :Smile:   Please help.   :Smile: 

----------

## jasn

If you read this Archlinux thread you can see that some users there, are experiencing similar problems. Try the following;

1) emerge the latest version of the x11-drivers/ati-drivers, 13.6 beta.

2) Use the amdconfig/aticonfig utility to configure your xorg.conf for dual display adapters

```
amdconfig --list-adapters
```

should show you both adapters and;

```
amdconfig --initial --force --adapter=all
```

should produce the correct xorg.conf file

3) Create a Crossfire chain from your listed adapters:

```
amdconfig --adapter=0,1 --cfa
```

4) And then activate your Crossfire chain

```
amdconfig --adapter=0,1 --crossfire=on
```

5) You can verify that you have things configured correctly with

```
amdconfig --lsch
```

6) Reboot and restart X

Also read the Crossfire section of the Gentoo fglrx wiki, even though some of the information may be dated for your config. Finally, you should check out this blog page for more information on using the amdconfig program and the available options. Apparently configuring multiple AMD GPUs is used for OpenCL applications, (specifically bitcoing mining), and there appears to be help for configuring Linux Crossfire systems across the web, like this author's blog.

Good Luck..

----------

